# -tu / -tuna / -tava



## Gavril

Päivää,

In another thread, Määränpää mentioned a semantic distinction between -_(t)tuna _(the past impersonal participle suffix -_(t)tu_ + the case suffix -_na_) and other impersonal participle forms. I can’t find the thread right now, so I’m starting a new one to try to narrow down the distinction that Määränpää talked about.

How would you say that the following sentences differ in meaning?

_Pidän kylmänä tarjo*tu*sta keitosta._
_Pidän kylmänä tarjo*ttava*sta keitosta._
_Pidän keitosta kylmänä tarjo*ttuna*._

Kiitoksia paljon


----------



## Hakro

I tried it again and again but I couldn't find any real difference between the sentences. There are just three different ways to express the same thing.


----------



## Spongiformi

Jos pitäisi pakosta kaivaa jotakin sävyeroa, niin ensimmäinen ja kolmas viittaavat vahvemmin mihin tahansa keittoon, joka tarjoillaan kylmänä (eli ei pelkästään jo reseptissä kylmäksi tarkoitettu keitto, vaan myös alun perin kuuma keitto, jonka joku individualisti vain haluaa syödä jäähtyneenä). Sen sijaan keskimmäinen vaihtoehto mielestäni viittaa keittoon, joka on erityisesti tarkoitettu tarjottavaksi ainoastaan kylmänä.

Mutta kenties tämä on vain henkilökohtainen tulkintani, ei mitään muuta.


----------



## Hakro

Erittäin hyvä tulkinta, Spongiformi.


----------



## Määränpää

I think this might be the thread you were trying to find: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2566869 

The use of the essive case of the passive past participle of "cognitive" verbs (_tutkittuna_, _laskettuna_, _tarkasteltuna_, _ymmärrettynä_...) is discussed in VISK § 976. I don't think I've said anything about other verbs.


----------



## Gavril

Määränpää said:


> I think this might be the thread you were trying to find: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2566869
> 
> The use of the essive case of the passive past participle of "cognitive" verbs (_tutkittuna_, _laskettuna_, _tarkasteltuna_, _ymmärrettynä_...) is discussed in VISK § 976. I don't think I've said anything about other verbs.



Hmm, that thread doesn't look like the one that I saw (and I have done some searching ), but maybe my memory is failing me.

The distinction that I recall being made between _-tu_ and _-tuna _is that the latter form (-_tuna_) has more of a "habitual" connotation: thus, _kylmänä tarjottuna _would suggest (somewhat similarly to _kylmänä tarjottava_) that the soup tends to be served cold. Would this distinction be valid in some contexts, or am I misremembering?


----------

